
xkcd – Dependency (2020) - TheUndead96
https://xkcd.com/2347/I
======
Shinobuu
Link is wrong, you added I after pasting it :D

~~~
firebaze
Maybe because the original link has been posted 6 hours ago :)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=24193278](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=24193278)

------
PhiLosove
Remove '/I' from the xkcd-link. :D

